# Riding around Landstuhl, Germany?



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

All,

I'm most likely moving to Landstuhl in July and was wondering about any places to ride nearby or MTB clubs around there. I've looked a bit through the forums here but I didn't see a whole lot about areas around Landstuhl, per se.

I ride a Titus Switchblade and usually ride XC with more technical stuff thrown in (drops, teeter-totters, whatever).

Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well...I haven't ridden in landstuhl (I am about 1 hour away), but I know there are great trails towards Pirmasens and Rodalben....... there is also a MTB group form the gus at the Air Force Base in Spangdahlem (near Triier)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/Mountainbikegermany/


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to start working in Landstuhl next month, maybe I'll see you around. There is a trail around Landstuhl and Rodalben F-trail is not far from there. Check out the trail reviews on this form and then be ready to hit them when you get here... :thumbsup: 

Mark!!!


----------



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

sweet. thanks for the info!


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

*Trails*

I lived there from 2000 - 2003.

There is actually a great single track trail that circles LAMC. The whole area is covered with great trails. Landstuhl is right on the edge of the largest National Forest in Germany. You can literally jump on your bike and ride for hundereds of miles. The trails are a mix of 1000 yr old single track and double track.

I lived right across the from the back gate in the Atzel and could ride out my front door and right out on to the trails. I would stop at the local castle (burg nansteine) at the end of every ride and have a few hefe weizens while enjoying the mountain top view. Luckily it was only a coulple of miles downhill to get back home.

Definately ride Roldalben. It's about twenty miles south. The trail is a 27 mile loop with plenty of exit points. Great trail with great veiws and places along the way to stop for a beer or a brat.


----------



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks again. i also found the ramstein area cycling club online (www.theracc.com). can't wait!


----------



## benholt (Mar 14, 2008)

I am new to the area too...been here since Nov. I have ridden landstuhl...great ride. Me and a buddy of mine are gonna ride Rodalben sunday...If you are around hit me up on [email protected]. We are going our on Sunday. I ride an 06 Hardrock Comp with some add ins...my buddy is a good and seasoned biker. hit me up if you wanna go.

Ben:thumbsup:


----------



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for the offer; we actually won't be there until Jul, though! i'll hit you up after we get there later this summer, if you're still going to be around....


----------



## benholt (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah I will be around...give me a shout, and we will hit some trails around here. Take it easy and have a good weekend...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Did 14 Miles last Monday at Rodalben with some co-workers...conditions
were perfect and we only seen one Hiker on the whole trail...let me
know if you guys would like to do Rodalben again....


----------



## benholt (Mar 14, 2008)

I am actually thinking about Rodalben again this upcoming Monday, weather permitting. I am trying to get a couple of my co-workers to go. You are more than welcome to join me if you want. I am going to tell you I aint the best rider, I just got some clippless peddles put on and I am still rocky with them, so. I will let you know later on this weekend like sat night after work if I am going to be able to get some folks to go with me or not...

Later:thumbsup:


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Dude, let me tell you...I’m a 250lbs, retired AF Clyde who doesn’t like to leave the ground cause it cost to much money when I come down. I work in Med Maint. and I’m starting to get some of my co-workers to ride. Memorial day we hit Rodalben and everyone had a blast. The problem is, I live an hour north of Landsthul and it take some planning to ride Rodalben...Monday would be hard to do. We were talking today about riding next weekend on one of the up-coming training days. Look me up on the Global (zenke, mark) and shoot me a message. Happy Biking!!! :thumbsup: 

Mark!!!


----------



## benholt (Mar 14, 2008)

Mark,
i am right there with you not retired, but weigh around 235. I am going tomorrow around noon, hopefully if this crap for weather leaves. i dont know if next weekend will work, I am just getting back from a short TDY and some friends and i are going to Stutgardt to check out, Kansas, Journey, and Boston. Should be an awesome concert and pretty cheap tickets....25-30 euro. I will look you up on the global though when I get back. Take it easy and i will hook up with you.

:thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, if your going to Stuttgart you might want to check out the MWR Race ( http://armedforcescycling.org/Regional/2008/20080614_USFECYCStuttgart.html ). We were just talking about riding this weekend, here at work. It looks like this weekend is going to be a four day weekend so we're going to ride Rodalben on Fri or Monday. Let me know if you can make it??? I'll keep you posted on what our plans will be... :rant:


----------



## mtn_bear (May 29, 2008)

zenkem said:


> Dude, let me tell you...I'm a 250lbs, retired AF Clyde who doesn't like to leave the ground cause it cost to much money when I come down.


I think this applies to me as well, I had a good laugh first thing this morning.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I know it sounds good but it's the truth...we have a four day weekend this week and I'm trying to get something together for Monday. Rodalben should be a good ride cause the Germans don't have a Holiday, so Hikers will be minimal...anyone game...


----------

